# over under



## zachary (Dec 28, 2008)

i am looking to buy an over under shotgun for a hunting trip and want to know what a good well respected or reliable over under brand is. i was thinking one of the following:
CZ Mallard
or
Savage 512 gold wing. 
i would like to know personal problems people have had with them not just what they have heard. any advice on a decent over under for less than $600 will be appreciated also.

Thanks :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

In your price range I would personally look for a used over/under of higher quality (Browning, Beretta, Ruger, etc). Even at that price range they will be hard to find and you may have to push a few hundred higher.

I have owned both cheap/inexpensive over/under shotguns when I didn't think I could afford more (mossberg and baikal) and what I would call the entry level of upper tier over/under like the citori and red label. I can tell you, I would have been much further off never buying the cheaper ones and waiting until I could move up.

If you hardly ever shoot, you may do fine but the more you shoot the more it shows on the inexpensive models I have been around. loose hinges, cracked stocks, firing/ejection issues, etc.

I have put over 10,000 rounds over the past 4 years through my citori, its still shows no wear on the hinge and I have had no issues whatsoever at all. I also have a ruger red label I bought used that is still nice and tight that has been fired a ton. The citori is my everything shotgun now as it is a 3 1/2" 12 and it goes from trap to doves to pheasants to duck to geese.

I can't say I have had any experience with the two brands you have listed so maybe they are a bit higher up on the quality level. But with over/under shotguns (as with most firearms and probably more-so with them) you get what you pay for.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I'd sure agree with the above statements. I shoot a BL-3 20 ga bought used and have had no issues with it. Also a Browning Citori Superlight Feather bought used and it is still as good as the day it was made. If you are looking for functional instead of looks, go used.


----------

